
Apple iOS 12.1.2 Has a Serious Problem with Cellular connectivity - walterbell
https://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2018/12/22/apple-ios-12-1-2-problem-iphone-xs-max-xr-mobile-data-cellular-4g-cannot-load-internet/#24a74afb1985
======
sschueller
"Addresses an issue that could affect cellular connectivity in Turkey for
iPhone XR, iPhone XS, and iPhone XS Max"

What exactly did apple do here? Kind of suspicious that they made adjustments
to the eSIM specifically for Turkey when Erdogan announced he would be banning
iPhones because of coup fears [1]. Did they enable Turkey to listen in?

[1] [https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/14/business/turkey-
erdogan-a...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/14/business/turkey-erdogan-
apple-iphone.html)

------
heyjudy
I think I'll skip this no CVE's update.

